

Instacart Launches 1 Hour Puppy Delivery - mmmmax
https://www.instacart.com/puppies

======
jgj
At the end of the checkout process it is noted that all Puppies are located in
San Francisco. I am on the east coast of the US. For the puppy to arrive at my
location in ~1 hour, it would need to travel at ~2500mph. This kills the puppy
:(

------
bediger4000
Wow! Think about all the fun you can now have getting a PUPPY delivered
instead of a PIZZA! Authoritarian teachers, power-tripping principals, and
mean, get-offa-my-lawn neighbors beware!

------
bluetidepro
One of the more adorable April fools jokes, that's for certain.

------
lsb
Not only is it adorable, but it's not a gag. You actually can get a puppy
free! You just pick your puppy up at the pound!

